# Two or More..do they eat the same food?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Those of you with two or more Maltese, do you feed them all the same thing? All 3 of mine are on different diets...Eva can't eat meat and is on a homemade diet for her MVD.. Lily has IBD and food intolerance issues and is on a canned limited ingredient diet..Rose eats Fromm kibble with a bit of Vital grain-free...I never saw that coming...:smilie_tischkante: I tried feeding Rose Lily's food, and it made her too fat and she started tearing...now that Rose is back on Fromm and Vital, the tearing is gone...I wish there was a way to feed them all the same thing...but I don't think it's possible..:blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All four of mine are on Fromm and a little topping of Natural Balance Turkey Roll.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Both of mine are on Addiction dehydrated raw grain free. It's a nice low protein food and they love it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine eat the same, home cooked, but sometimes I need to tweak it to get Penny to eat it.  are you saying no meat for MVD? have you tried just lowering? was she showing strong symptoms?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Both of mine are on the same food too so far. A rotation of Fromm Four Star, homecooked with BalanceIt, FreshPet Nature's Fresh, and dehydrated raw (ie. Stella and Chewy's, addiction, etc). April, I just wanted to say you're an EXCELLENT malt-mommy and your girls are blessed to have you :wub: give them kisses for me!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi April! Both of mine eat more or less the same things. I rotate through Addiction/Stella & Chewy's/The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw, FreshPet Vital, Fromm kibble (for Emma), Party Animal/Weruva/Addiction canned, or Primal frozen raw (for Bailey). I plan on doing some home-cooking more now too.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

All four of mine eat the same food, they always have, no matter what I give them. They have been on Acana Grasslands, grain free, but right now they are on a raw diet, Primal frozen. Thank God they are all great eaters.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Everything eats something different. No big deal.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine all eat the same food. It is the very best I know how to do. They just get different amounts. I have to say that they are really happier to get their Solid Gold kibble than the Grandma Lucy's freeze dried. I am feeding both, plus. Even though Ru is skinny in her old age, she seems to have no digestive issues.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Well mine are not all maltese but they do eat the same food -different amounts. I was hoping that would solve Boo wanting Zach's and Zach wanting Boo's. WELL ..... NOT. Even though they know it is the same they have to take turns switching. I am like food police watching over!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Both mine eat tunalini GF Fromm kibble and FP Vital. The only thing I don't like is the Vital only last 7 days once opened and we never use all the roll. Sammie prob has MVD with a 53 bat but he eats meat.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine both eat a vegetarian home cook diet... Grace can't have meat, either. Since she is such a social eater, I just switched both to the same....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Both of mine get the same---but Kitzi gets a tad more than Lisi---he also takes his bowl in his teeth, w. the food in it to the other room so he can eat in private! :HistericalSmiley:
Both of mine are great eaters--not at all picky. They like many strange things but Lisi won't eat arugula. She does like the pumpkin oil dressing on it though!:wub:


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I have one with MVD, one with pancreatitis, and one with mast cell cancer. I feed Solid Gold Adult Maintenance. It is low in protein for MVD, low in fat for pancreatitis, and works for my cancer dog too. I add to it a home cooked fish and potato diet and also coconut oil for Misha to add a little fat as she is still a puppy.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Well mine are not all maltese but they do eat the same food -different amounts. I was hoping that would solve Boo wanting Zach's and Zach wanting Boo's. WELL ..... NOT. Even though they know it is the same they have to take turns switching. I am like food police watching over!


 
This sounds like Bella and Jasmine. They both get the same food but will switch bowls. Sometimes they both trying eating out of the same bowl at the same time. Such silly dogs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Both of mine are on the same food too so far. A rotation of Fromm Four Star, homecooked with BalanceIt, FreshPet Nature's Fresh, and dehydrated raw (ie. Stella and Chewy's, addiction, etc). April, I just wanted to say you're an EXCELLENT malt-mommy and your girls are blessed to have you :wub: give them kisses for me!


Marisa--How often do you rotate? And do you give them Fromm kibble alone? Mine want something with it,


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I only have 1 but everyone I know that has two or more has to feed them different food for various health or age differences. When I had two they ate different food:-/


----------

